# Goat's Milk :)



## Rosey (Oct 1, 2009)

Ok, I know it's another goat's milk but I think I have my recipe down for this one and I think I have it down to prevent gel and not get a partial gel like I have before for this.

The bars are unscented, the hearts and circles are lightly scented with White Ginger Tea (which behaves perfectly btw).

The bars are 5oz, the hearts and circles are around 3oz if I remember correctly.


----------



## Saltysteele (Oct 1, 2009)

AWESOME, Rosey!

I soooo want to do an unscented gm batch, but i love the smelly stuff too much


----------



## jarvan (Oct 1, 2009)

Rosie, your soaps are absolutely gorgeous. I love the pure creaminess of these bars. You say you have the non-gel thing down. Do you just plop it in the freezer or what do you do. I always gel, but am thinking of trying one of my soaps non-gelled.

Good job!


----------



## Rosey (Oct 1, 2009)

I put it in the freezer. What I've done in the past (due to impatience) is put it in the freezer for 3-4 hours and then take it out but I still got a partial gel.

What I did this time (and this was a 5 pound log) is put it in the freezer over night (I made this batch I think around 6-7pm) and then at 7am, I put in the fridge until I came home at 11pm last night. I left it sitting until today and cut it. It's still super soft though so I just cut a few bars and I'm going to let the rest of the loaf sit for a few more days before cutting it.


----------



## vivcarm (Oct 1, 2009)

Wow Rosey those are lovely, creamy and so pale looking, well done!


----------



## ChrissyB (Oct 1, 2009)

They look beautiful!!


----------



## nickjuly (Oct 1, 2009)

Lovely color, just love using goats milk!


----------



## Sparklebrook (Oct 1, 2009)

They look so creamy! Thanks for the tips.


----------



## Rosey (Oct 1, 2009)

Oh i forgot to say that I also let the oils and the lye cool down to room temp and get the goat's milk slushies (I use powdered that I mix with some of the water)

And thanks : )


----------



## Sparklebrook (Oct 1, 2009)

So even though the lye is at room temp, it will still heat up the gm enough to melt it down and soap at a good temp?


----------



## Saltysteele (Oct 1, 2009)

sparklebrook, the reason for adding it frozen, is to try to keep the temperature down as low as possible.  adding the lye to liquid causes a very quick temp increase.  the temp increase is not necessary, and will cook the gm, turning it orange/brown.  by keeping the gm frozen, is to try to keep the temp from rising and cooking the gm


----------



## awi (Oct 2, 2009)

That is an absolutely beautiful soap!  I want so badly for my GM soap to turn out that lovely!  I think I will try the freezer/fridge idea.  I have always been nervous about doing that, but you had a great result.  I think I have my oils too hot when I do it.  My gm is usually around room temp, but my oils are around 95-100 degrees and mine turns out quite a bit darker than that.

Great job and I am going to try your idea tomorrow!  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Rosey (Oct 2, 2009)

Thanks! I'm hoping it will stay this color. Time will tell. My other GM soap where I stopped gel did stay nice and creamy as well so I think this one will.


----------



## Bnky (Oct 2, 2009)

MMMMMM....those look creamy enough to bite into!


----------



## Ollieblue (Oct 19, 2009)

Gorgeous! So white..............


----------



## twilightluver (Oct 19, 2009)

very nice!!! I love Goats Milk Soap!!!


----------



## Rosey (Oct 19, 2009)

Ollieblue said:
			
		

> Gorgeous! So white - do you mean that you didn't allow it to gel so that it stayed white? Does it then take longer to cure?



Thanks guys!

I'm not sure about the curing time. I think it does slow it down some but I haven't compared. And yes, that's why I prevent gel, to keep is light. From what I can tell, it's stayed the same.


----------



## misty (Oct 21, 2009)

I love your soap, would using certain oils have an impact on the color as well.....just wondering.


----------



## Rosey (Oct 21, 2009)

I don't think they do except maybe the olive oil. I got some EVOO that was super green and the soap has a green tint to it and still does.

Some of the FOs can discolor the soap though


----------



## misty (Oct 21, 2009)

thanks Rosey......


----------



## SoapingQueenWannabe (Feb 27, 2010)

*Amazing!*

I love the heart soaps.
They are just so pretty and I wish I could make soap like that.


----------



## April (Feb 27, 2010)

Goat's milk is quintessential soap.  The colour reminds me of a guernsey cow's creamy milk, a colour that often graces the walls of Engish Country kitchens.  So homey and comforting.

Earthy


----------



## Rosey (Feb 27, 2010)

Thanks guys! It has turned a little tanner but not by much. If I have time one day, I may get recent pics for a comparison.


----------



## Bubbles Galore (Feb 27, 2010)

How did I miss this one? Those soaps look fantastic.  :wink:


----------

